# Suche berührungsloses Messistem für kleine Gummipuffer auf Metall



## maxi (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Abfrage (Sensorik); Möglichst Berührungsfrei.

Abgefragt werden sollen kleine Gummipuffer (Geschätzt 5mm Bauhöhe, 5mm Durchmesser), welche auf Metall geklebt sind.

Momentan werden Lichttaster verwendet, mit einem Schaltabstand von 10cm (100mm). Diese sind jedoch sehr ungenau zu justieren, einzustellen und zeigen hohe Toleranzen. 

Weiss jemand eine  gute Lösung für diese Abfrage?
(Außer die elektromechanischen Messfühler)

Für Ideen und Anregungen sage ich schon mal danke.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo Maxi,
bei einem Unterschied von 5 mm in der Höhe sollte ein Reflex-Lichttaster das spielend und auch ohne großen Einstellaufwand hinbekommen.
Welchen Typ hast du denn da jetzt am Start ?
Ich würde dir da Mess-Taster von Sick oder von Keyence empfehlen können ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## maxi (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich muss noch mal nachsene, glaube die Wenglor YN33 sind verbaut.
Müssten dann die PA3 oder PBV3 sein.
YN33PA3
YN33BV3

Ich melde dir den geneuan Type nachdem wenn die mal eine Produktionspause machen.


----------



## maxi (25 Januar 2011)

*Hallo Larry*

Die Wenglor YN33PA3 sind verbaut.

Allerdings werden schwarze Gummipuffer (Manchmal/selten etwas grau vom Talkum) auf schwarzen Blech (lackiert) abgefragt.


----------



## Verpolt (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

über den Produktfinder von Sick

https://mysick.com/eCat.aspx?go=Finder&Cat=Row&At=Fa&Cult=German&Category=Produktfinder

kannst du dir deine bevorzugten Merkmale (M8/M12  Reflex.....) aussuchen.


----------



## maxi (25 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

danke dir.
Da sind nun schon 6 LT für je 430 Euro einkaufspreis verbaut.
Weisst du das die Sick eine deutliche Besserung bringen werden?

Es sind halt schwarze Gummipuffer (manchmal etwas grau) auf einem scharzlackierten Rahmen aufgeklebt.


----------



## Blockmove (25 Januar 2011)

Wir haben mit Wenglor eigentlich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Probier mal deine Lichttaster leicht schräg zustellen, Das wirkt bei Schwarz / Schwarz manchmal Wunder.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Weschi (26 Januar 2011)

*P&F Distanzsensor mit 2 Ausgängen*

Wie wäre es mit einem Messsystem von P&F welches echt gut und günstig ist . Ich setze es im Moment zum ersten Mal für Wegmessungen und Materialerkennungen ein . Funktioniert 100% und ist noch nichteinmal zu teuer und was ganz wichtig ist , das störende Lichtquellen kein Problem darstellen . (ca.200€)


----------



## Baal (26 Januar 2011)

Hallo ,
wir hatten vor ein paar wochen einen Wenglor Vertreter im Haus .
Jener Herr hat uns einen revolutionären neuen Lichtaster vorgestellt , der auch auf matt-Schwarz reagiert . So wie er sagte einzigartig momentan .
Die Type fällt mir momentan nicht ein und an das Muster komm ich momentan auch nicht ran , aber vielleicht bring ein Anruf bei Wenglor was .

Gruß Baal


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Januar 2011)

... es hat hier nichts mit der Farbe sondern mit der Oberfläche zu tun ...
Eine glatte schwarze Fläche reflektiert das licht möglicherweise besser als eine rauhe weiße Fläche.
Trotzdem sollte es (möglicherweise durch leichte Schrägstellung des Lichttasters) bei einer Differenz von 5 mm (!!! das sind für die Dinger mittlerweile schon Welten) kein Problem sein. Ich würde hier aber auf jeden Fall einen Mess-Taster nehmen. Die anderen haben dann ggf. doch die Auflösung nicht. Allerdings ist man mit einem Mess-taster dann auch schnell im Preis weit über 500 € ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Baal (27 Januar 2011)

Ok ,dann noch ein Vorschlag .
Diesmal ein Lichtlaufzeit Sensor (Distanz-Messlaser) , wieder von Wenglor . 
Der Typ: OY1TA603P0003 kann mm genau messen hat 2 einstellbare Schaltpunkte , alternativ 1 Analog-Ausgang .
Auflösung bis zu 1mm je nach Messfrequenz ( einstellbar)
Wichtig auch (find ich ) ist er über ein Display kinderleicht zu Parametrieren . 
Der Nachteil ist das er nen Offset von 200mm hat , d.h. er erst ab 20cm messen kann .
Die zu messende Oberfläche ist quasi egal,je schlechter die Reflektion auf dem Messgut desto geringer ist die Reichweite .( Also ideal Kodak Weiss bis zu 6.2m ganz schlecht grau-schwarz ca 5m)

Die Kosten auch nicht die Welt . Alternativen gibts von Sick , Leutze , Loke usw .

Gruß Baal


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2011)

Danke euch,

das war mir hilfreich.

Habe mir nun ein Muster von einem Triangolisationslaser 100-300mm bestellt.


----------



## PhilippL (28 Januar 2011)

Hi,

zu Lichtlaufzeitsensoren (Triangulationsverfahren) etc. hab ich meine Erfahrungen schon gemacht. Die Teile funktionieren auf kurze Entfernung erstaunlich gut und genau. Schwachpunkt allerdings sind dunkel/schwarze Oberflächen wir hatten dabei erheblich Probleme und habe das ganze jetzt durch nen Messtaster ausgetauscht.

Aber: Probieren macht klüger!

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## Noggzen (1 Februar 2011)

Sag mal bescheid, ob das geklappt hat. Ansonsten kann ich dir nen guten Reflexionslichtaster mit HIntergrundausblendung mal zu schicken. würd mich auc interessieren ob das mit dem klappt. Der ist einstellbar von 30-300mm und Rotlicht.

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (2 Februar 2011)

Soll die Messung Analog sein ? Oder genügt ein feste Schaltpunkt ?
Soll von ferne aus gemessen sein ? Oder genügt es das es keine berührung wird ?

Wäre eine kapacitive Initiator eine Lösung sein ?


----------

